# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Το stand του Μίκυ

## sarpijk

Εχοντας παρει πολλες καλες ιδεες απο εδω αναζητησα το ιδανικο κομματι ξυλου για να δημιουργησω ενα stand. Ιδου λοιπον ενα stand που αποτελειται απο δυο κομματια ευκαλυπτου και εχει σαν βαση ενα κομματι ξυλου που βρηκα στα ρεταλια του γνωστου πολυκταστηματος για "πρακτικα" ατομα! Η συναρμολογηση μου πηρε λιγοτερο απο μιση ωρα και δε χρειστηκε τιποτα αλλο εκτος ενα κατσαβιδι για να βιδωσω τις ξυλοβιδες. Δε θα βαλω πανω δοχειο τροφης νερου ωστε να γυρναει στο κλουβι του. Το θετικο τις υποθεσης ειναι οτι οταν ο Μικυ  βρεθηκε εξω απο το κλουβι του ηταν δεκτικος και δεχτηκε να ανεβει στο χερι μου ενω οταν ηταν μεσα στο κλουβι με απεφευγε.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πολυ ομορφος ο μικυ! και το σταντ ειναι πολυ καλη κατασκευη! μπραβο, θα το ευχαριστηθει ο μικυ!!

----------


## skrekas

Μπραβο σου πολυ καλη κατασκευη και πολυ ομορφο κοκατιλακι. Να το χαιρεσαι.

----------


## Chrisman

Πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή σου και ο Μίκυ είναι φοβερός!!!!!!!

----------


## sarpijk

Ειναι τοσο ευκολη και οικονομικη κατασκευη που δεν αξιζει να παρεις ετοιμο.

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο στεφανε!πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη!ωρα τωρα να το γεμισεις και παιχνιδια!

υ.γ μια απορια...στο κλουβι γιατι εχεις σεντονι;;το σκεπαζεις για να μην κανει θορυβο οταν ειναι να κοιμηθεις;;;ή απλα για να μην σε λερωνει τους τοιχος;;προσεξε αν ειναι το πρωτο..διοτι αν το κανεις αυτο...αυτη η αποτομη αλλαγη μπορει να προκαλεσει στρες στον μικρο σου!

----------


## sarpijk

Το εχω στο υπνοδωματιο Αλεξανδρε και το σεντονακι αποσκοπει στο να μην ενοχλειται οταν αναβω φως και να κερδιζω καμια ωρα το πρωι. Το βραδυ κατα τις 8 τον σκεπαζω και παει στη θεση του να κοιμηθει. Ποια αλλαγη λες οτι μπορει να προκαλεσει στρες? Που τον βγαζω απο κλουβι?

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου Στεφανε, θα την εκτιμησει ιδιαιτερα!! 
ο Μικυ, ο οποιος φαινεται υγιεστατος και πανεμορφος!!!

----------


## COMASCO

> Ποια αλλαγη λες οτι μπορει να προκαλεσει στρες? Που τον βγαζω απο κλουβι?


οχι...καμια σχεση με την εξοδο για την πτηση...απλα την αποτομη-γρηγορη αλλαγη εκει που παιζει πχ να τον σκεπασεις!αλλα αφου ειναι ετσι!οκ!μια χαρα τοτε!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπραβο σου Στεφανε!
Εκανες ενα καταπληκτικο σταντ!Αλλα και το κοκατιλακι,ειναι κουκλακι!  :winky:

----------


## Athina

Ωραίο σταντ,πιο ωραίος Μίκυ!!!

----------


## olga

Στεφανε πολύ όμορφο το σταντ! Εχω ένα παρόμοιο, όπου έχω βάλει και παιχνίδια πάνω και το έχουν καταευχαριστηθεί! 
Να χαίρεσαι τον μικρό σου είναι φοβερός!

----------


## sarpijk

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα λογια!

----------


## wolf654

Μου δωσες ιδέα να φτιάξω και γω κάτι παρόμοιο για να βγαζω εξω τα παπαγαλακια μου οταν με μαθουν καλα. Ωραία κατασκευή!  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159: 

(Αφροδίτη)

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Ωραιο σταντ και εγω θελω να κανω ενα τωρα!!

----------

